
Show HN: CodeQuality for Jira Quantify Code Quality - diligences
https://codequality.diligences.com
======
diligences
Hello, Community

We've launched CodeQuality for Jira.

All-in-one toolkit to manage code quality for your JIRA project. Track
personal performance of your team members, set expectations, have a better
quality of the codebase. The solution is hosted on our side providing an
extremely easy start.

Web version is coming soon!

------
androsipen
A technical debt of my Git repo inside Jira? Hmm, sounds interesting.

Could I see which problems exactly have my repo? Or is it just general
calculation?

------
rmbryan
Congratulations and thanks for sharing.

------
Artiks
hmm not bad!

------
arteem
wow!

